# A-Rod is outta his mind



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

As of the 8th inning tonight against BoSox...2 more home runs and 4 RBIs. He's absolutely insane. I wonder how the media is feeling about trying to run him out of town. I know...I know...what does he do in October right? Heck, sure he's definitely choked but he sure puts up a lot of offense to help get the team there in the first place.

He is off to a torrid start...12 homers 30 RBIs in 15 games...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Not enough as the Yankees bullpen blows a 4 run lead...


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

go sox!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I hate the yankees with a passion, and I hate the Red Sox just a little less, is there any way they can both loose.

As much as I do hate the yanks I can admit thet what A-Rod is doign right now is impressive, we might have to start calling him Mr. April


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

A-Rod, the new Mr. May.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I would welcome many of the players from the Bo sox or the Yankees to my team with open arms any day! Their coaches are even top-class individuals. Being big market teams and having tons of money is the only reason many people dislike them, but they can't really help that until a salary caps comes into play.
Hopefully A-rod opts out of his contract at the end of this year and just packs his bags. Then them damn greedy NY fans can see what they chased outta town and see how $h!tty life is w/o arguably one of the best to ever play the game. Yea he hasn't performed up to his potential in past post-seasons, but there's a pretty good chance they wouldn't have got there w/o him. :wink:

I'm just sick of how they turn there back on him one day and then they bow down at his feet the next. They just need to get real and quit expecting the world out of him every time he steps out on the field! 
uke:


----------

